# 40 watt Compact flourescent lighting???



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

my cousin uses a normal CFL bulb from home depot for his 10 gallon nano reef. he has mushrooms which are growing nicely under the bulb.
can you use normal CFL bulbs for reef tanks?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes, but you won't be able to keep most of the light-hungry SPS corals, and some LPS could be questionable.

Mushrooms and a few other softies really don't need a lot of light - so I'm not surprised a CFL is sufficient for them.


----------

